# Allergy blood test / IgE results



## azblondie (Jun 19, 2013)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's about a year and a half ago, and while I'm feeling much better (on 2 grain Armour Thyroid) I'm still nowhere near feeling 'good'. Thyroid results are in range, except for TSH which is low (most recent values are below), but my antibody levels are still high, ranging in the 750 - 1000 levels (don't have the actual results handy).

Fatigue, depression, and brain fog are better - but far from gone, and I've had nearly constant mild nausea, periodic severe heartburn, and am putting weight on again after having plateaued for 6 months with no change in diet. Just recently I've noticed that I get very itchy sometimes, usually at night - but I haven't noticed any real correlation.

I was just trying to psych myself up to go gluten free, and when I broke out in a rash the other day after having a couple of slices of pizza I was convinced the gluten was the problem.

I got the results of my IgE allergy panel today, and on a scale of 0-5, I had only 1 item (bean mix) at a level 2 (mild) and a whole bunch of things (mostly spices and vegetables!) at level 1 (low level). No response at all to wheat, wheat gluten, oats, etc. I figured that was good news...

I am working at home and got caught up in something, and went scrounging through the fridge for something quick before a conference call and came up with a ball of fresh mozzarella cheese and hacked off about 2 ounces. 10 minutes later I was itchy all over; checked the allergy report and sure enough, it shows I have a low level response to casein (the protein in mozzarella) - but it doesn't show a reaction to cheeses, cows milk, or yogurt.

It just got me wondering whether these low-level allergens might be contributing to the high antibody levels and my general 'blah' feelings, and whether it makes sense to try avoiding the items that show any response at all (which will basically leave me without vegetables except for corn, onions, mushrooms, avocado, potatoes and sweet potatoes).

Anyone else have experience with eliminating foods other than the 'usual' offenders?

Thanks!

TSH - 0.39 LOW (.45 - 4.50)

T3 Uptake - 28.1 (23.4 - 42.7)

T4 - 5 (4.5 - 12.5)


----------

